
Has anyone tried the Fossil SCM? What's your opinion? - znpy
https://www.fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki
======
SQLite
The designer of Fossil and SQLite here...

Git was designed to support Linux development. Fossil was designed to support
SQLite development. Those projects have very different needs. The details are
the subject of a 1-hour talk and are more than can be compressed into a HN
comment. Sufficient it to say that (I believe) there is room in the world for
more than one VCS.

Earlier today, a support customer needed to know all SQLite check-ins between
versions 3.8.7 and 3.8.8.1 that touched any of the files src/pager.c,
src/os_unix.c, or src/wal.c. The answer is on this link:
[https://www.sqlite.org/src/timeline?from=version-3.8.7&to=ve...](https://www.sqlite.org/src/timeline?from=version-3.8.7&to=version-3.8.8.1&chng=src/pager.c,src/os_unix.c,src/wal.c)

Is a query like that even possible with Git or GitHub?

In fairness, I had to enhance Fossil slightly in order to support the query
above. But the enhancement was minor and only took a few minutes. See the diff
at [https://www.fossil-
scm.org/fossil/info/b2b62b8318700f9f](https://www.fossil-
scm.org/fossil/info/b2b62b8318700f9f)

~~~
mwcampbell
Do you have a link to a video of the 1-hour talk you mentioned?

------
informatimago
It's nice and works well enough.

However, I eventually switched to git, so that I may easily push to various
remote publish repositories such as gitlab and github.

It's a nice feature to have everything integrated into fossil (issue tracking,
wiki, etc). However, it is also a drawback or waste when you actually want or
need to integrate with existing infrastructure and diverse services providing
those features.

The world has standardized on git, and there's a whole ecosystem of tools and
services developed around git. So unless you have a very specific and strong
reason not to use git, it's hard to make a case for any other DVCS.

